# Wesley has visited every day since Wednesday



## debodun (Aug 13, 2022)

He's at my front door in the morning. Yesterday he was out in the backyard with Bernie. Wesley eagerly comes in. Bernie is more reticent. I haven't seen Stanley for a while, now. Wesley loves to get brushed. He make little chirping noises when I brush him.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2022)

That would be my idea of the perfect alternative to having a pet.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

Stanley looks like a Russian Blue?  Where is their main home?  Who named them?  They're so beautiful.  Wesley reminds me of our lost Max.   We miss him so much. Glad you've got these wonderful friends!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2022)

Bernie has very dramatic eyes.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Stanley looks like a Russian Blue?  Where is their main home?  Who named them?  They're so beautiful.  Wesley reminds me of our lost Max.   We miss him so much. Glad you've got these wonderful friends!


My next door neighbor says the cats belong to the people across the street from him, who don't take care of them. He actually feeds them, but he doesn't let them in his house. He has a place for them in his garage. I'm not sure where they got their names, I only know what the neighbor told me.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Bernie has very dramatic eyes.


Bernie was my dad's name.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2022)

I haven't seen any of the cats in several days now. But being in bed most of the time, I might have missed them if they wandered by.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 22, 2022)

I miss feeding/seeing those strays I had here....they are
at foster care waiting adoption...and no new strays coming
by yet....


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2022)

I haven't seen any of the "Three Amigos" in almost a week now.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2022)

I saw Bernie this morning since it was the first day I could get out and walk, but he didn't follow me home. Still haven't seen the other two - very unusual for Wesley.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2022)

I can relax, Wesley followed me home from my walk. A few minutes later, Stanley showed up. Wesley has never eaten anything I've offered. Stanley gulped down some rotisserie chicken skin and begged for more, but I didn't give him any more. I think I heard that too much upsets their digestion. Yesterday, Bernie tried to eat some chicken skin. He chewed and chewed, then it dropped out of his mouth and looked like when it went in. He may have some dental issues.


----------

